# Wine & Health



## dpambianchi (May 7, 2010)

How about starting a forum on Wine &amp; Health? Given the stronger and stronger corelation between moderate wine consumption and health, I think it's important that we share all the good news coming out of research on an almost daily basis. Winemaking is fun, but it more fun if we know it's healthy drinking the fruit of our labor.


----------



## ASAI (May 7, 2010)

Welcome back Dainel. It has been awhile since I have seen you post.


----------



## dpambianchi (May 7, 2010)

Thank you.


It's been a brutal time and there is no sign of abating.


----------



## Bartman (May 7, 2010)

Hear, hear! I've been telling my wife about the health benefits of (especially) red wine for some time, but she focuses on the calories only. I wish the studies that have come out were more explicit about the results, were longer-term (maybe even a longitudinal study?), and used a broader range of test subjects. Nonetheless, I get excited to see the latest scientific analyses of wine consumption and biochemistry.


----------



## PeterZ (May 11, 2010)

There is a huge thread in the archives on this topic. It's what first brought me to this forum years ago.


----------



## dpambianchi (May 11, 2010)

BartReeder said:


> Hear, hear! I've been telling my wife about the health benefits of (especially) red wine for some time, but she focuses on the calories only. I wish the studies that have come out were more explicit about the results, were longer-term (maybe even a longitudinal study?), and used a broader range of test subjects. Nonetheless, I get excited to see the latest scientific analyses of wine consumption and biochemistry.


Ok. There are approx 100 calories in 2 5-oz glasses of your average red wine. But you also need to consider carbs - there are between 1-5g, and this can only be determined analytically.


But when you consider the health benefits of moderate red wine consumption, the calories/carbs discussion bears little weight.


And there have been many long-running studies. As you'll appreciate, this is a very complex area of research, and so, even though we know there are health benefits, it is not 100% conclusive what the beneficial components are although we are slowly zeroing in on procyanidins.


The complexity is compounded by lifestyle factors, diet, exercise, etc.


It will take time. In the meantime, I suggest you drink up and forget about counting calories and carbs (and glasses you drink).


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2010)

George has set up the Wine and Health Forum, so I moved your topic Dan. Feel free to start a new dedicatedTopic if you like.


How about it guys- how is wine good for your health?


----------



## dpambianchi (May 22, 2010)

appleman said:


> George has set up the Wine and Health Forum, so I moved your topic Dan. Feel free to start a new dedicatedTopic if you like.
> 
> 
> How about it guys- how is wine good for your health?



Thank you.
There are many ways - supported by strong evidence - in which moderate wine consumption is healthy. In fact, there is strong evidence that taking up moderate red wine consumption (if you did not previouslydrink wine)post a myocardial infarction is beneficial. It alsoreduces the risk of dementia, type 2 diabetes, etc etc. Do we need more evidence to convince ourselves that red wine is healthy?


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2010)

Yes, we need more evidence so keep it coming my friend!


----------



## Goodfella (May 22, 2010)

Not to mention the mental benefits of wine...


winding down with a nice glass at the end of a stressfull day.... (need I say more)


----------



## dpambianchi (May 24, 2010)

wade said:


> Yes, we need more evidence so keep it coming my friend!



Yep! An Italian study also concluded that women that drink red wine experience greater sexual pleasure -- like we needed a study for that -- and that can only be good for us guys. I imagine a similar study with male subjects would conclude the same results. Take a number though -- I've already signed up if they are ever looking for test subjects.


----------



## dpambianchi (May 24, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Not to mention the mental benefits of wine...
> 
> 
> winding down with a nice glass at the end of a stressfull day.... (need I say more)



Yes. A happy and stress-free fella is a healthy fella.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 11, 2010)

Its a great discussion about the benefits of wine,and I know one more thing that it is beneficial to those who has stone.


----------



## Ankita (Nov 2, 2010)

It is worth reading this post and I am actually looking for topics, mentioning the health benefits after consuming one glass of wine. I am happy to be here and yes red wine is beneficial and for heart patients it is mainly required. One more thing I would like to add here it is rich source of antioxidants contains Flavonoids having promising heart healthy benefits. Other than Flavonoids, Resveratrol is a key ingredient in wine having that helps prevent damage to blood vessels and do reduces cholesterol which is bad.


<div id="ref">< id="gwProxy" ="">< ="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" =""><div id="ref">


----------



## dpambianchi (Nov 8, 2010)

You can read about the health benefits of moderate red wine consumption in my latest book WINE MYTHS, FACTS &amp; SNOBBERIES.

Even people having had a heart-related incident (eg infarctus) are advised to drink red wine; studies show that red wine actually improves recovery and limit further risks of another incident.

As for resveratrol, the reality is that there is very little in red wine to claim the kinds of benefits people state. You need to supplement red wine drinking with fruits rich in polyphenols and resveratrol along with a well-balanced diet and regular exercising to maximize benefits of polyphenols and resveratrol.


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 8, 2010)

The oldest and most timelesshealth benefit of wine is a result ofthe drinking wine with a meal. The winekills bacteria that you consume, preventing food born illness. 
In addition it complements food in such a way that you are satisfied sooner and thathelps to prevent over eating.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 9, 2010)

As the Bible states, "Drink no longer water, but use a little wine for thy stomach's sake and thine often infirmities."


----------



## RickC (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a firm believer in the health benefits as well. The "often infirmities" Waldo quoted has all but disappeared for both my wife and I. We started drinking red wine about 10 years ago and since then, neither of us hasbeen sick at all. Nocolds or flu or anything. Just the occasional sinus congestion so if we can figure out a way to get wine to control allergies, we'll have it made. Wine nose spray?????


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick, do you inhale deeply when you hold the glass to your nose? Really breathe those vapors in- try it. It might work. If not you at least are enjoying all the wine has to offer.


----------



## dpambianchi (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys! It's all about the polyphenols ... that you ingest ... volatile phenols have not been shown to have health benefits yet. But polyphenols have been shown to provide many, many health benefits. I have a whole chapter on this topic in my latest book.


----------

